# Query about the job title NOC 0112 Human Resources Manager



## asif0144 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello!!!

I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh. I am a HR professional and working as a Sr. Executive - HR in a NGO. I have seen that there is 106 job title (designation) for the NOC 0112 Human Resource Manager position but none of these match with my current or previous designation. Thus i am seeking your assistance to know that "is it mandatory to match the job title as per their guidelines or i can still apply with my current designation?":fingerscrossed: 

One more thing, where can i find the forms to asses the educational qualification? 

please be note that i have enough points to apply and most of my job description match with their sample job description. 

Thanks in Advance 

Regards

Asif


----------

